# Need help with purchasing new M5



## Mfizzle (Mar 18, 2005)

I am new to bimmerfest and I signed up because my boss said if I could find a way to get the car that he would pay for it!!!!! Can I do an ED on the 2006 and is there a seirous economic benefit to doing so? any and all feedback and help is greatly appreciated...a big dream might come true.

B


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Mfizzle said:


> I am new to bimmerfest and I signed up because my boss said if I could find a way to get the car that he would pay for it!!!!! Can I do an ED on the 2006 and is there a seirous economic benefit to doing so? any and all feedback and help is greatly appreciated...a big dream might come true.
> 
> B


Please let me know when your boss is hiring again... I'd work free to get a $100,000 car :eeps: :smokin: :rofl:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Mfizzle said:


> I am new to bimmerfest and I signed up because my boss said if I could find a way to get the car that he would pay for it!!!!! Can I do an ED on the 2006 and is there a seirous economic benefit to doing so? any and all feedback and help is greatly appreciated...a big dream might come true.
> 
> B


fyi, its not good form to post the same question on multiple forums
:tsk:


----------



## Mfizzle (Mar 18, 2005)

TGray5 said:


> fyi, its not good form to post the same question on multiple forums
> :tsk:


sorry about that...new to this. I am really trying to take advantage of the fact that he opened up his mouth and offered.


----------

